# BSNL Screwed by Anonymous India



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

> The Homepage of BSNL ( Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited ) *www.bsnl.co.in/ was hacked today morning by hacking group Anonymous. BSNL is an Indian state-owned telecommunications company, the largest provider of fixed telephony and fourth largest mobile telephony provider in India, and is also a provider of broadband services.
> 
> The website's homepage was hacked saying, " Hacked by Anonymous India, support Aseem trivedi (cartoonist) and alok dixit on the hunger strike, remove IT Act 66a, databases of all 250 bsnl site has been deleted.............Do not think of BACKUP" with a images of Mr. Aseem while he was arrested by Police.
> 
> ...


LINK


Spoiler






> NEW DELHI: The Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) website, www.bsnl.co.in, was hacked and defaced on Thursday afternoon. A message on the home page said the attack was carried out by the hacktivist group, Anonymous India, as a protest against section 66 A of the IT Act and in support of cartoonist Aseem Trivedi, on an indefinite hunger strike at Jantar Mantar since Dec 8 for the same. The website was restored around 7 pm.
> 
> Trivedi said he had received a call from Anonymous around 1.30 in the afternoon informing him that the website has been defaced. On being asked if such a form of protest was valid, Trivedi said, "When the government doesn't pay heed to people's protests against its laws and arrests innocent people for Facebook posts, then such a protest is absolutely valid."
> 
> ...


Link


-------------------------------
*Announcement Post*


> BSNL.CO.IN DEFACED in support of Aseem Trivedi and Alok Dixit against IT Act 66a
> 
> Expect Us


and the main thing is that even Database passwords are shared


Spoiler






> Here are the Database Passwords for BSNL, thanks for sharing Raaj Trambadia.
> 
> arttc.bsnl.co.in
> host='bgl-svr-whuxdb';
> ...





*Link to ^^ Post*
*Pastebin *

*Update*
The website's homepage was hacked saying:-


> Hacked by Anonymous India, support Aseem trivedi (cartoonist) and alok dixit on the hunger strike, remove IT Act 66a, databases of all 250 bsnl site has been deleted………….Do not think of BACKUP“ with a images of Mr. Aseem while he was arrested by Police.


*1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ue34iiT-mvA/UMm-1ymQADI/AAAAAAAAPPQ/MU1r0sdFmTM/s640/BSNL+telecom+server+hacked+by+Anonymous+Group+against+Section+66A+of+IT+Act.jpg


Here they got good hint to protect themselves
*i.imgur.com/0p7CV.png

and The funny thing is that 


> Analyzing the dump of database
> After analyzing the dump of database login information, we found that company is really unconscious about their security from several years and choosing passwords of sensitive servers like “Password123″ , “p3nib2″, “enquiry999″ , “password” , “DelBSi666″ , “vpt123″. Most obvious, these passwords are easily available in any wordlist and can be bruteforced in minutes.
> We can judge the lack of security from the point that, BSNL is using “*Password123*” as password for 9 Databases.



BSNL  for you seriously


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2012)

I think they are in Big Trouble........


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> I think they are in Big Trouble........


Who BSNL?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2012)

^Then who ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> ^Then who ?





> It is not the first time, when someone hack BSNL websites, in past many times, Pakistani and Chinese hackers already breach the company. Hack-1 , Hack-2, Hack-3. They learn something ? No !


Huh India!Indian Gov.t


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2012)

It's so funny and ridiculous that an organisation like BSNL has resorted to utter and extreme callousness by having such laughable "passwords".
I wonder how much Technical knowledge based persons(TRUE TECH. KNOWLEDGE) are present inside BSNL.

They deserve this...


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

> We can judge the lack of security from the point that, BSNL is using "*Password123*" as password for 9 Databases.


Who in the hell, will have such a password for their sensitive servers?

*BS* *N*etwork *L*imited!


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2012)

Haryana has the best password


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL at passwords. Anyway no one is gaining anything by hacking BSNL anyway.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

Next passwords would be "123456789" for all servers. Both are bunch of stupid people.



gameranand said:


> LOL at passwords. Anyway no one is gaining anything by hacking BSNL anyway.



One can try to delete employee details. Their employees are quite stupid and unwilling to work, so as a revenge delete their details.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> LOL at passwords. Anyway no one is gaining anything by hacking BSNL anyway.


Whatif they changed our Limited plans to "Unlimited plans" with high speeds?
BSNL will go bankrupt/


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Whatif they changed our Limited plans to "Unlimited plans" with high speeds?
> BSNL will go bankrupt/



BSNL is owned by government. Bankruptcy is not an option.


----------



## sharang_3 (Dec 14, 2012)

wish anonymous had given pathetic services as their reason for hacking..maybe the authorities would have woken up and done something about the crappy network..


----------



## $park (Dec 14, 2012)

Great work by anonymous........


----------

